# [Illustrator] Pfad verbinden



## Siln (27. April 2006)

Es gilt ein "M" zu machen, welches ich aus zwei zusammengesetzten "U"s erstellen will.
Die beiden "U"s habe ich aufgetrennt und wollte die nun zum "M" zusammen setzen aber ich bekomme immer die eine oder andere Fehlermeldung - ob ich da nun ne Gruppe draus mache oder nicht - bekomme es einfach nicht hin. Wär super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## thoru (29. April 2006)

Moin . . .

wenn du deine U in Pfade umgewandelt hast musst danach
deren Gruppierung aufheben und sie vom Pfad ablösen.
Jetzt kannst jeweils die beiden Punkte markieren die du 
verbinden möchtest und das sollte über STRG+J zu
realisieren sein.

cu
thoru


----------



## Siln (29. April 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort jedoch gruppiert sind sie ja garnicht, habe nun aber ne Möglichkeit gefunden:
Wenn ich mit dem "Direct Selection Tool" nicht alle Punkte des "U"s auswähle und diese kopiere, kann ich dannach diese Punkte dann ohne Probleme mit denen des ersten "U"s verbinden.


----------

